# in search for a baby girl



## Posey (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello to everyone. I am brand new to this site and joined because I am hoping to get some good feedback from you all. I am ready for a new maltese girl and have done some research regarding where to get one. I already have a girl that I adopted and I would like my new girl to be from an AMA member who breeds for the love of the breed and not simply for profit. I am also looking for someone who breeds champion quality dogs. I will not show my girl nor will I breed her; I just want to know that she is healthy. I have talked with two breeders that I considered as options but saw a few red flags that have made me back away from them. I know that there is a lot of experienced people on this site and would like to be able to work with you all to help me find my girl if that is okay.:ThankYou:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but a reputable AMA breeder of champion quality Maltese is not going to sell you a pup for song. :mellow: Breeders have many expenses related to their breeding program. Please check out the breeder list on the American Maltese Association website and acquaint yourself with breeders in your area. Also, consider attending some shows. You can often get a quality Maltese that is near show quality, but due to a minor fault, is ineligible to show. Make sure you are taking good care of your present Maltese. That will go a long way towards making breeders feel comfortable selling one of their angels to you. Good luck! :thumbsup: American Maltese Association
:Welcome 4:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Where are you located?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

What does sell you a pup for song mean? Sorry I kept reading it but I don't understand if it's a typo or I just don't know what you mean lol...

Welcome to SM!  good luck on finding a baby girl and you will find lots of help on here and its good that you backed away from breeders who had some things that made you uncomfortable so already it seems your committed to finding a healthy baby from a reputable person


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to SM. You will find great info , all maltese related here  

I wish you all the best in your search.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

"For a song" means cheap. I said this because although the poster has the right idea, no reputable breeder will breed "just for profit," but they do have considerable expenses as part of their breeding program. 
Good luck Posey - I can't wait to see you new little girl!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck on your search for your new puppy. There is a new post here that explains what to expect when buying your puppy from a reputable breeder.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear Posey, I wish you all the best in your research for that special baby girl. These babies are just darling.

The AMA is a great list, and there are also wonderful reputable caring loving breeders not on the list. There are sooooo many knowledgable folks on this forum, and they sure taught me alot.

When I first joined, oh my goodness, I only wanted breeders in my area, which limited me a bit, and I still had a great deal to learn and then I did .

Unless you are outside the US, (only because I am unfamilar with breeders outside the US, but again, many knowledgeable folks on here as well, as far as outside the US).

When I realized this, it opened up a great deal of many more options. Oh you are so right, you want a breeder, who is reputable, loves their babies more than anything, and also is very conciencious (sp) on the health of all their babies, both pups and parents.

My very best to you, in finding that very precious little girl, just waiting for you


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Posey, 

Wow, I didn't see anything in your post about wanting a cheap pup--I think you meant you don't want to support a puppymill or backyard breeder. I'd be happy to help you find your pup from an AMA breeder. 

What's your current girl's name and how old is she? 

Welcome!

Elisabeth


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

ckanen2n said:


> "For a song" means cheap. I said this because although the poster has the right idea, no reputable breeder will breed "just for profit," but they do have considerable expenses as part of their breeding program.
> Good luck Posey - I can't wait to see you new little girl!


I think you misunderstood the OP. By stating that she wanted to get her puppy from a breeder who did not breed for profit, that meant she didn't want to deal with backyard breeders. She obviously understands that reputable breeders breed because they love the breed and are commited to only breeding for healthy Maltese who are beautiful representations of the standard.

The OP has obviously done her homework by starting with the AMA list.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> I think you misunderstood the OP. By stating that she wanted to get her puppy from a breeder who did not breed for profit, that meant she didn't want to deal with backyard breeders. She obviously understands that reputable breeders breed because they love the breed and are commited to only breeding for healthy Maltese who are beautiful representations of the standard.
> 
> The OP has obviously done her homework by starting with the AMA list.


I agree. I also did not get the impression that the OP was trying to find a bargain pup, just a puppy from a good breeder. 

Good luck with your search!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

In my area I can open the newspapers and find Maltese puppies from anyone but what I have learned from this forum and all the SM family is that with a small dog (i have only had Large prior) can come many health issues - it is so important to find a reputable breeder who has had testing done etc. My Lexi I adopted so I have no idea of her background but my next Baby (yes ladies I already have the Maltese bug - but will wait a year and save) will be from someone that has had testing and I will be doing a lot of research... however if another rescue comes my way I would seriously consider that as well 

Good Luck and please keep us posted


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

ckanen2n said:


> "For a song" means cheap. I said this because although the poster has the right idea, no reputable breeder will breed "just for profit," but they do have considerable expenses as part of their breeding program.
> Good luck Posey - I can't wait to see you new little girl!


Haha! Ok I was just thinking hmm maybe she didn mean to put that lol never heard that saying...I was thinking she just meant she didnt want to get a puppy from back yard breeders that only breed to make money like it's their job....not that she wanted a reputable breeder to be cheap 

Anyway I learned something new today "for a song" lol


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> Haha! Ok I was just thinking hmm maybe she didn mean to put that lol never heard that saying...I was thinking she just meant she didnt want to get a puppy from back yard breeders that only breed to make money like it's their job....not that she wanted a reputable breeder to be cheap
> 
> Anyway I learned something new today "for a song" lol


Oh my dear sweet Missy, you must very young ! LOL "for a song" has been around for a long time!!! I didn't get the impression that she was looking for a cheap puppy either!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my dear sweet Missy, you must very young ! LOL "for a song" has been around for a long time!!! I didn't get the impression that she was looking for a cheap puppy either!


I was thinking the same thing! Those of us "of a certain age" know what that means!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

It's funny because I always say things and people are like how old are you? Because they think I wouldn't know those sayings I guess lol but yes I guess I'm fairly young...if my mom never uses it or my grandma then I probably dont either because I use the same old sayings she and my grana ways did haba...my brother uses the same sayings that my mom uses too it is so hilarious because he is an 8 year old boy talking like my 50 year old mom haha!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my dear sweet Missy, you must very young ! LOL "for a song" has been around for a long time!!! I didn't get the impression that she was looking for a cheap puppy either!


 
LOL, yes Deborah, the saying has been around awile, makes you feel a wee bit old  I love the way the OP, asked for help, and I understood exactly what she meant. It's okay dear Missy, I am sure there are terms, from today, that we don't have any idea what they mean .

I do hope the OP comes back, I love what she was looking for in a breeder.


----------



## Posey (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello everyone and thank you for the input. This certainly sounds like a fun bunch! Since you are all open to helping I will give a little more background. I didn't want to bore you too much with my first posting. 

The girl that I have now I believe is from a puppy mill. I got her when she was a couple years old and although she is an amazing, beautiful and fun little girl, she has obvious health issues. Although I realize that there is no absolute guarantee, this is my reason for wanting a healthy pup. I just hate to see them suffer at all. I have been researching breeders and perusing this website for awhile, and have recently been in communication with two breeders, both of whom are either members of this forum or who have been referenced in this forum. For that reason I won't say who they are. I just had some red flags such as them not answering questions, avoiding putting things in writing, not asking me questions beyond whether or not I have children (which I think is extremely important to do), and overall I just got that "uh-oh" feeling that you get when you know things aren't what you thought they were. 

Although I don't want to spend $8,000 on a girl that may legitimately be worth $4,000, I do not have a set budget and will spend what I have to in order to get a very healthy girl. It is also important to me that she have a baby doll face. Those are my three criteria: baby doll face, girl and healthy. Also, I HAVE to trust the breeder 100%. The first time I get that questionable feeling I will stop working with that person. I don't think that is too much to ask for but it is turning out to be harder to find than I thought. :smpullhair:

So with all of that said, please feel free to refer me to a breeder that you think may fit the bill, or even to privately steer me away from ones that should be avoided. 

BTW, I also didn't know what "for a song" meant, but I learned something new!!! 

You all have a wonderful day!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Posey said:


> Hello everyone and thank you for the input. This certainly sounds like a fun bunch! Since you are all open to helping I will give a little more background. I didn't want to bore you too much with my first posting.
> 
> The girl that I have now I believe is from a puppy mill. I got her when she was a couple years old and although she is an amazing, beautiful and fun little girl, she has obvious health issues. Although I realize that there is no absolute guarantee, this is my reason for wanting a healthy pup. I just hate to see them suffer at all. I have been researching breeders and perusing this website for awhile, and have recently been in communication with two breeders, both of whom are either members of this forum or who have been referenced in this forum. For that reason I won't say who they are. I just had some red flags such as them not answering questions, avoiding putting things in writing, not asking me questions beyond whether or not I have children (which I think is extremely important to do), and overall I just got that "uh-oh" feeling that you get when you know things aren't what you thought they were.
> 
> ...


Posey, forgive me, I'm a little confused by your post, or just prefer not to address it.

I will say that mutual trust, takes time to build. When I got Ana, from my loving breeder, our love, friendship, and trust grew gradually and now she is my entire heart. I love her dearly and feel very blessed.

By the way your private message is unavailable. Perhaps you turned it off.

Loving breeders, care so much about their babies, they are so careful where their babies are placed. That is no reflection on you at all, just in general.

I thanked my breeder up and down backwards and sideways, prior to getting Ana, and she said, "All I ask is that you love dear Ana and give her the most loving home".

This is in no way to steer you to my breeder, but perhaps, this may explain what may have happened.

This is not a reflection on either the breeders or yourself, it is just my personal experience.

I find phone calls at the initial stages (that's what I did with my breeder of Ana) are so much better, you truly can get much better exchange that way. In writing, at first, just my opinion, neither the breeder or the pet owner to be, can actually get an accurate picture.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Posey, forgive me, I'm a little confused by your post, or just prefer not to address it.
> 
> I will say that mutual trust, takes time to build. When I got Ana, from my loving breeder, our love, friendship, and trust grew gradually and now she is my entire heart. I love her dearly and feel very blessed.
> 
> ...


 
I also failed to mention :blush:, I was going to PM you and write the above. I honestly, no disrespect, I don't want to know who the breeders are, I just feel it's not my place, as I was not one to make a reccomandation. Hope you understand. I don't know very much about many other breeders, but I will say, I do respect very much the ones on this fourum, if that helps.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you seen this article Carina just posted? It has excellent tips for communicating with breeders, a must read for anyone looking for a puppy.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/117699-cross-posting-article-puppy-buying-etiquette.html

May I ask where you live? Do you want to find a breeder within driving distance or are you willing to have a puppy flown to you? This information can help us help you in your search.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What state do you live in?
How far are you willing to travel?
Are you willing to have the puppy delivered to the airport near you?
MiMi's breeder posted on facebook that she has a little girl available. Her dogs have beautiful little faces, as you can see from the picture of MiMi.
PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## Posey (Feb 19, 2012)

Allheart, no disrespect taken at all. I wasn't putting anyone down, just stating facts. I guess because I used to be extremely involved in rescuing dogs, several of which were maltese from puppy mills, I am very clear about where I would like to get my new girl from because I have seen first hand what is out there. Thank you very much for your feedback though!


----------



## Posey (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Sylie,

I live in PA and I will travel wherever I need to (in the U.S.). I would rather not have the baby shipped and instead plan on traveling to pick her up. I would hate for her to be all alone on a loud plane, with a lot of strangers milling around.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Posey said:


> Hi Sylie,
> 
> I live in PA and I will travel wherever I need to (in the U.S.). I would rather not have the baby shipped and instead plan on traveling to pick her up. I would hate for her to be all alone on a loud plane, with a lot of strangers milling around.


My Bailey came from Josymir Maltese. I couldn't be happier with him or my experience with Josy. 

Maltese Breeder PA | Maltese Puppies for Sale | Maltese Show Breeder

If you're on Facebook, she has a page.

http://www.facebook.com/JosymirMaltese


----------



## Posey (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll be sure to look at the breeder's site.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I just got two baby females from Susen Kennedy. She has a courier. We've been very happy with purchase and delivery. Her web site is susens maltese.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome and good luck with your search!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Always Maltese had a gorgeous show potential puppy that meets all of your criteria.She will consider selling her to a pet home to the right buyer. My Maisie is from Veronica and she is healthy as a horse and has the same personality as described with this puppy. Her puppies are adorable and Veronica is very concientious about her breeding. She came puppy pad trained, NO eye staining ever and is just a well adjusted, happy girl. I would definitely consider another puppy from her, couldn't be more pleased! Good luck!


----------



## CityMaltese (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi there, I'm in a similar situation where I'm trying to find a little girl Maltese with the same criteria. I always grew up with boy dogs as a kid, so as an adult, having a gal pal of my own is something I've always wanted. I'm hoping to find a reputable breeder too that has a healthy pup available before late March. The building I'm moving into has an unusual pet policy--you can't get a pet once you live there, but you can move in with one. Anyway, one of the breeders mentioned here I actually am having an odd experience with. 

I emailed and called this particular breeder this past weekend. She had two girls and I was deciding between them because one of them had a non-life threatening defect. I called a few vets, did more research, and finally decided on one of them and emailed her last night. This morning at 8AM she emailed me and said the one I wanted was available ("I know you will not be disappointed in her...The next step if you want her would be to place a deposit on her.") I responded a little before 10AM and said I would send a deposit and we could figure out how I would get her. I followed-up with a call to her at 11AM. She answered and said she didn't expect that I'd reply to her so fast and that someone called this morning who needed a few hours to decide. I offered to send the deposit right away but she said she had to wait for this other potential buyer. I'm not sure what is going on and I'm absolutely heartbroken. So sorry to ramble on...I had everything planned for having this little girl (playdates, potty schedule, vet, puppy school...). Does anyone have an idea of why a breeder would do this? Is it a red flag? I'm wondering if she is trying to get a higher price for this pup.

I don't have children of my own but it feels like I was expecting a bundle of joy and someone's taken her away already . I will try some of the other breeders mentioned above.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Katkoota said:


> Welcome to SM. You will find great info , all maltese related here
> 
> I wish you all the best in your search.


These videos are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jhs said:


> Hi there, I'm in a similar situation where I'm trying to find a little girl Maltese with the same criteria. I always grew up with boy dogs as a kid, so as an adult, having a gal pal of my own is something I've always wanted. I'm hoping to find a reputable breeder too that has a healthy pup available before late March. The building I'm moving into has an unusual pet policy--you can't get a pet once you live there, but you can move in with one. Anyway, one of the breeders mentioned here I actually am having an odd experience with.
> 
> I emailed and called this particular breeder this past weekend. She had two girls and I was deciding between them because one of them had a non-life threatening defect. I called a few vets, did more research, and finally decided on one of them and emailed her last night. This morning at 8AM she emailed me and said the one I wanted was available ("I know you will not be disappointed in her...The next step if you want her would be to place a deposit on her.") I responded a little before 10AM and said I would send a deposit and we could figure out how I would get her. I followed-up with a call to her at 11AM. She answered and said she didn't expect that I'd reply to her so fast and that someone called this morning who needed a few hours to decide. I offered to send the deposit right away but she said she had to wait for this other potential buyer. I'm not sure what is going on and I'm absolutely heartbroken. So sorry to ramble on...I had everything planned for having this little girl (playdates, potty schedule, vet, puppy school...). Does anyone have an idea of why a breeder would do this? Is it a red flag? I'm wondering if she is trying to get a higher price for this pup.
> 
> I don't have children of my own but it feels like I was expecting a bundle of joy and someone's taken her away already . I will try some of the other breeders mentioned above.


I wonder if there was some miscommunication between you and this breeder? Telling someone that the next step would be to put down a deposit may have just been an explanation of the process, not a confirmation that she would sell this puppy to you. Reputable breeders screen potential owners very carefully as part of the process also. Maybe that still needed to be done?

I would suggest reading this excellent article on how to communicate with breeders:

Puppy buyer etiquette | | Ruffly Speaking: Dog photography and general dog nuttiness of all kinds. Kind of like Nutella.Ruffly Speaking: Dog photography and general dog nuttiness of all kinds. Kind of like Nutella.


----------



## CityMaltese (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes, I definitely read that article. I believe in relationship building, so I had an expectation that the breeder I work with would be a good communicator. My one drawback on the etiquette guideline is my end of March timing, but I've been looking for a pup the last few months to avoid the timing problem. And I didn't mention my timing issue until after she said she was waiting to hear back from the second buyer. The new building I'm moving to has a park and close to all the fun dog-activities which is why I decided on the neighborhood. I also tried to find a summer timeshare near the beach that was dog-friendly so I could take her. I'm over-committed and am devastated that after all this legwork I'm without a Maltese baby.

I really appreciate that it's a bit of a dance between breeder and buyer. I emailed her around noon and offered to pay in full, pick the pup up earlier and give references if that would help her make her decision and haven't heard back. Any of my friends, family and co-workers will vouch for how excited I am to be a Maltese mom and to be willing to pay over a couple thousand dollars is a real sign of commitment. I really looked up to this breeder because people raved about her and now feel disappointed that this happened. I'm still holding out some faith that I get some good news tonight . I guess it would help to just know why this happened.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

jhs said:


> Yes, I definitely read that article. I believe in relationship building, so I had an expectation that the breeder I work with would be a good communicator. My one drawback on the etiquette guideline is my end of March timing, but I've been looking for a pup the last few months to avoid the timing problem. And I didn't mention my timing issue until after she said she was waiting to hear back from the second buyer. The new building I'm moving to has a park and close to all the fun dog-activities which is why I decided on the neighborhood. I also tried to find a summer timeshare near the beach that was dog-friendly so I could take her. I'm over-committed and am devastated that after all this legwork I'm without a Maltese baby.
> 
> I really appreciate that it's a bit of a dance between breeder and buyer. I emailed her around noon and offered to pay in full, pick the pup up earlier and give references if that would help her make her decision and haven't heard back. Any of my friends, family and co-workers will vouch for how excited I am to be a Maltese mom and to be willing to pay over a couple thousand dollars is a real sign of commitment. I really looked up to this breeder because people raved about her and now feel disappointed that this happened. I'm still holding out some faith that I get some good news tonight . I guess it would help to just know why this happened.


Aww, hang in there. If it's meant to be, it will happen. Otherwise, your dream baby is somewhere else waiting for you. 

Hugs,


----------



## CityMaltese (Feb 16, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! I GOT HER! I'm so excited! Maybe it was a miscommunication! I'm so excited everyone, I will post pictures as soon as she arrives! Maybe I should wait until she receives my deposit and I physically have her but I'm so thrilled! Yay!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jhs said:


> OH MY GOSH! I GOT HER! I'm so excited! Maybe it was a miscommunication! I'm so excited everyone, I will post pictures as soon as she arrives! Maybe I should wait until she receives my deposit and I physically have her but I'm so thrilled! Yay!!!


I'm glad it worked out!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

jhs said:


> OH MY GOSH! I GOT HER! I'm so excited! Maybe it was a miscommunication! I'm so excited everyone, I will post pictures as soon as she arrives! Maybe I should wait until she receives my deposit and I physically have her but I'm so thrilled! Yay!!!


Yay! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## CityMaltese (Feb 16, 2012)

*Introducing...Lily!*

Here she is! I hope this upload works. If not, I added her to my album. She's such a cutie. We're understanding each other which is great! And she's sleeping through the night.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

CityMaltese said:


> Here she is! I hope this upload works. If not, I added her to my album. She's such a cutie. We're understanding each other which is great! And she's sleeping through the night.


What a precious little girl!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She's so cute. :wub::wub: I'm so very happy for you that everything worked out. What a little doll. Can't wait to watch her grow up. BTW I live in Manhattan too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

She is adorable! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

She is so precious.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

She is absolutely ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats......Lily is beautiful. Please share more pics.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW, that was fast.
Welcome Lily! Can't wait for more stories, pix & up-dates. How are the 2 getting along, etc?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh she is precious! What's her name? She looks like a LITTLE GIRL!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh she is adorable!! Who is she from, if you don't mind me asking? Congrats again on her...she's precious!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

She is ADORABLE! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So cute! Congrats


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats.she is so adorable


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> What does sell you a pup for song mean? Sorry I kept reading it but I don't understand if it's a typo or I just don't know what you mean lol...
> 
> Welcome to SM!  good luck on finding a baby girl and you will find lots of help on here and its good that you backed away from breeders who had some things that made you uncomfortable so already it seems your committed to finding a healthy baby from a reputable person


 lol i was thinking the same thing missy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she is just precious:wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

What a little doll. :wub: Congratulations!


----------

